# BIG font!



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Is it just me or did the font size of everything on DBSTalk just get ALOT bigger?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Things look the same here.

Anyone else?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't noticed anything..

Kevin, where do you see it?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Nevermind, I went to another site and the font was unusually large there too. I'll restart my comp and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I restarted comp, cleared cookies, cleared my temporary internet files and the font is still showing up very large on all sites. DBSTalk's font is about showing up at like 16 or 18 when it's usually 12 or so. It's the same thing for every site. I'm guessing it's my browser (IE). Does anyone know any way I can fix this? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you are using IE click VIEW then Font Size and then select Medium.

For some reason the scroll button on my mouse sometimes makes the font bigger. 

BTW hows the speed here now?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you hold down the control button while hitting the wheel, the font size changes.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

That's exactly what it was! Thanks guys.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...this is all too sophisticated for me....


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Thad do it! :lol: I've had that happen to me a number of times..and I still don't know why?


----------

